# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Huge 70 hour Correction detail - Audi Q7 "Van"!!! ▄▀



## Miglior

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Huge 70 hour Correction detail - Audi Q7 "Van"!!! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Audi Q7 - Huge Detail on Huge Audi Beast* 

So I got a phone call a while back from a long standing customer, "can you do the works on my wife's van?" Now, I generally know what cars my customers own so I was surprised when this particular customer asked me to do his wife's van, I didn't know she had one!

The customer came to unit to drop it off, and all became clear!

"Van?" I said
"Well, yeah she uses it like one" was the reply! 

So lets get a good look at this Audi Q7! It was owned by my customer since new and has been held onto because its been a good solid car for them, no problems to speak of really. Rather than chop it in they decided they would inject some life into it and bring it back to standard and keep for a while longer.

Here goes…

This car was booked in for:
- Full Correction detail to remove around 95-99% of the defects, sometimes more
- Full wheel refurbishment & Wheel colour change
- Full interior & Leather detail
- Fit some new genuine Audi Parts

Here is the car upon arrival.










Nasty Scratch on rear arch










Buffer trails/Swirls/Pigtails Galore



















The interior wasn't looking to clever either!























































So fast forward all the washing and decontamination stages, you've seen it all before!

Here we are straight in at the deep end of the correction work!










Before










After



















Time to get the wheels off and the car on the vehicle lift





































Before










After




























50/50 shot here demonstrating the fact I couldn't get out some of the deeper RDS marks out. Well, I could have got them out, but having considered the paint depth, this would not have left a comfortable amount of clear coat. To remove these when you consider the vehicles possible future use, to me is nothing more than vandalism. There is no point blindly carrying on removing clear coat if there isn't a safe amount left for the future. Another point to think about, would the customer be happy with present correction amount? In this particular case, absolutely. He was delighted. If the vehicle was a very rare vehicle or something that would be a show car etc from now on, then it might be worth working on these RDS. But as this was going to carry on being a daily driver, this was a perfect outcome.

I think its important to show a bit of reality in the industry, some people think its always safe to do a full correction. In reality, sometimes you need to take a safer approach on very deep marks like this.




























Front end masked up ready for correction!










Ladies and gentlemen, Welcome to the passenger side! Grrr….!

When my customer originally spoke to me about this "van" he mentioned one side it due to be resprayed due to some non fault accident damage. With this in mind, the customer was hoping for a cheaper bill from me. He thought that brand new paint would mean it would like, well new! I mentioned straight away that depending on the body shop, it could make my life harder and take just as long as a full correction. With that in mind, there wouldn't me any discounts on my rates because of the paint. The customer went to the body shop, which is one of the biggest in manchester and must have cost a fortune, literally millions of pounds spend on this facility, so the customer was confident the job would be spot on and not much work would be needed to get it to my standard.

The following photos will re-affirm my first thoughts. The job had a lot to be desired.










These are not just buffer trails, the middle shows a huge dull area of sanding marks and pigtails. What a mess! The body shop had no knowledge of the vehicle coming to my unit after the paintwork, this was left like I guess they would leave any car. This was sent out of their doors to the customer like this! It just goes to show, huge well equipped body shops are not a reflection of the quality of work! This is one of the biggest body shops in manchester! (and no, I won't name and shame before you ask, sorry)

Some areas needed machine sanding again just to smooth things over, so these were done on a combination of discs/pads.






















































































































This is a very close up shot of a ridge line where a lot of sanding marks were left in the paint. This type of thing is just pure laziness. We spent a lot of time making sure all areas were looked after. We also try hard to show you how much work goes into these type of jobs. Sorting an area like this can take time!










Again, another very close shot under metal halide lighting to show all these marks were removed










Look at the paint flake now!

Around to some other areas of the car now





































With years of heavy use, the roof rails and other ali trims were looking a little tired. These were machine polished too.





































The door trims were also sorted



















So after just before packing up on day 3 (or 4?!) I took some shots… The paint is coming alive again!




























The next day the wheels were ready!




























Now, The interior!

The interior of the car was one of the main concerns for the owner. They have a very active family life, and the kids have a lot of sporting engagements all throughout the week. They also have horses/stables so with this being a daily drive, the state the interior gets it pretty special! They wanted the full works and I spent over a day just on the interior removing trim/seats and dog hairs!












The rest of the write up will be online soon, please check back! Left my other memory card at the unit  its worth the wait, it was a state!

Thanks for reading this guys!

I've got a lot of write-ups to come, keep your eyes peeled!

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Audi Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## Miglior

Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Back on with it……* 










Now the exterior is back to near a finished standard, it was time to really really annihilate the interior!









































































So here are some before and afters










After












































































































































































Now that's all wrapped up, the car is ready for some protection, and collection by the owner!













































































































Thanks for reading this guys!

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Audi Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## kk1966

Excellent write up & work...superb. Not bad for a 'van' . I have a customer that refers to his wife coming to pick him up in her 'truck'. I was quite taken aback when she turned up in a brand new Evoque 

I like the 'honesty' of showing the scratches left and what is 'safe'. All too often i see 'Enhancements' that in photos look like 99% corrections because of lighting. Looking forward to part 2. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

massive imrpovement love the wheel colour :thumb:

wonder how many jobs they let go out there unit painted and left like that :doublesho


----------



## jacob1

Great Job!:thumb:
Left side :doublesho


----------



## TopSport+

awesome work:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## suspal

splendid job :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Nice work as always Jay :thumb:..


----------



## SystemClenz

Wow, that was in a mess! Great work as usual


----------



## Spotless Detailing

looks great cant wait too see the finish. 

callum


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work Jay, look forward to the finished interior work.


----------



## davec

great job and a very honest write up. never really thought about some of the points you raised about 100% correction, really refreshing to hear that someone takes the time and effort to do what is best for the car and its owner.


----------



## B17BLG

I'm gobsmacked, i really am!


----------



## Soul Hudson

Another cracking piece of work and write up. Change in the paint work is impressive, highlights just what swirls and buffer trails etc can do to flake pop and depth of colour. Nothing like a dark colour to respond well to a good polish.

Lovely work.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Awesome Jay, loving the write ups as ever.

What polish are you using on the aluminium trims?

Tim


----------



## Zetec-al

Fantastic!! 

Get the rest of the write up on here now! i wanna see that interior!


----------



## Farquhar

Lovely work :thumb:

Although I really cannot see why people drive these horrendous things!


----------



## teamdirtydog

lovely job! didn't miss all the cleaning stages TBH and the correction is great.


----------



## Pennychew99

Great write up!, stunning transformation so far... 

looking forward to part 2 :thumb:


----------



## organisys

Very informative and honest writeup, many thanks.


----------



## steve from wath

wasnt expecting anything less from you Jay
always look for your posts

attention to detail and the finish are stunning

if i ever win the lotto etc ill be over

thanks for showing us how it should be done


----------



## Z4-35i

Looks great now, looking forward to seeing the interior revamp and the overall finished results.


----------



## deni2

A lot of metal to work out, can't wait to see the rest of photos.


----------



## gb270

Great work


----------



## paranoid73

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Stunning work mate, and an excellent lesson in knowing your limits while still displaying first class results. The passenger door looked like a nucleonic explosion! I don't know why bodyshops take their time to get the right paint code, and apply it in the right temperatures, just to have crack head Dave and his trusty wool mop go Saturday night fever on the paint.


----------



## polishyourcar

Thats an amazing turnaround. You would have thought that the body shop would have done a better job than that.


----------



## V3nom

Awesome. Simply Awesome.


----------



## s3 rav

Great work so far. That was a mess!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Enjoyable read so far chap & excellent, honest results:thumb:

Roll on the interior...


----------



## Luis

awesome work :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## danga200

Great turnaround. Now hurry up with the interior thread/post lol.


----------



## Deacon Hays

Looks fantastic:thumb:
That colour looks great after your work:argie:


----------



## luc4s

Great car and awesome work done to it!


----------



## Ns1980

Crikey, what a mission!

Sublime results!


----------



## Gleammachine

Miglior said:


> I think its important to show a bit of reality in the industry, some people think its always safe to do a full correction. In reality, sometimes you need to take a safer approach on very deep marks like this.


Great advice to anyone starting out or currently using a machine polisher!!

Excellent work as always Jay, look forward to the final pics.:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92

nice job!!! i want to see the interior....:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek

so nice work Jay..this car deserves your care.Waiting for the rest pics


----------



## Wout_RS

very impressive job!


----------



## JamesnDaz

Bet the sprayshop was the place near the Manchester City ground the place is about 1km long...


----------



## GrantB5

amazing, cant wait to see the interior turnaround


----------



## Guest

Very impressive 50/50 shots! it also shows you take a mature approach to correcting it to a level that is safe for the future :thumb: Nice one


----------



## explorer

That 'van' now looks new. I cant wait to see the interior after shots. :thumb:

I can drive a car that is dirty on the outside but has to be at least be fairly clean on the inside. All carpets mats are covered with rubber mats. Not pretty but can be cleaned easily.


----------



## Nally

Great work that paint was discraseful


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Miglior

interior pics now up!


----------



## jfletch121

looks amazing mate, great turnaround .... paint was a mess now looking awesome


----------



## Dave KG

Superb, and one of the best writeups and details in the Studio at the moment. Excellent effort on all fronts, honest write up showing the real world of what can and cannot be done. Good stuff


----------



## CleanDetail

Looks good Jay!

ATB
Nick


----------



## ChrisST

Fantastic job Jay :thumb: Always enjoy your threads..

I can't believe you polished out that stunning custom airbrush work on the passenger side, people pay a fortune to get that effect 

If it was an Approved Audi/VW etc bodyshop I have a feeling I know which one.. I've had to correct several of our company cars after they've been in for work done!! Feel free to PM the name


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Dave KG said:


> Superb, and one of the best writeups and details in the Studio at the moment. Excellent effort on all fronts, honest write up showing the real world of what can and cannot be done. Good stuff


I agree Dave.


----------



## Titanium Htail

What a fantastic post full of all the information we need and some great results.

Thanks John THt.


----------



## tansel

Very nice to hear from you again mate 

But honestly this detail job didnt surprised me out :tumbleweed:
A man who aligns his company name on the signboard with laser pointers should do a detail like this one :lol::lol:

Excellent job and cracking pics there :thumb: 



The Chef


----------



## cossienuts

lovely turnaround


----------



## Miglior

Dave KG said:


> Superb, and one of the best writeups and details in the Studio at the moment. Excellent effort on all fronts, honest write up showing the real world of what can and cannot be done. Good stuff


Cheers Dave! Glad to see you still keeping up to date


----------



## Herby

Epic turnaround. Superb job look ooks stunning!. Makes me wish I never got rid of mine now.


----------



## bigslippy

Fabulous turn around , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5

Great work :thumb:

The difference in the before and after photos is insane!


----------



## Ojai

Absolutely incredible work Jay!!!


----------



## alesoft73

Fantastic WORK!!


----------



## Miglior

kk1966 said:


> Excellent write up & work...superb. Not bad for a 'van' . I have a customer that refers to his wife coming to pick him up in her 'truck'. I was quite taken aback when she turned up in a brand new Evoque
> 
> I like the 'honesty' of showing the scratches left and what is 'safe'. All too often i see 'Enhancements' that in photos look like 99% corrections because of lighting. Looking forward to part 2. :thumb:


Thanks mate. Not always suitable to get everything out even though we can


----------



## Mark Evison

Good job there what a difference


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning finish Jay, interior looks spot on.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

A very honest write up and detail. enjoyed that one Jay.

You can always tell a pro detailer when years down the line you produce a before and after like this.

Bet you enjoyed that one.:thumb:


----------



## Miglior

Thanks for that paul, It was a challenge! I forgot to say in the write up, the car had around 110,000 miles on the clock if i remember correctly. Might have been 120,000


----------



## Brigham1806

Excellent turnaround


----------



## StamGreek

i didnt see the interior pictures before...well done..stunning work


----------



## Pennychew99

Brilliant transformation! i love the more detailed write ups like this one :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Stunning turnaround.


----------



## North east Car Care

Loving that Jay


----------



## Black.MB

OMG what a messy car! Amazing turnaround, great correction:thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker

Absolutely fantastic work, its criminal how a body shop lets a customer s car leave there premises


----------



## chongo

Some great 50/50 shots. Great turn around, them body shops need shooting.


----------



## bilout48

nice job ;-)


----------



## danwel

Wow that is very good work and like others have said honesty too in what is actually achieveable!!


----------



## GJH0702

I am lost- how can people sit in such a filthy interior- I would need a change of clothes if i had travelled in that prior to your 'Magic'


----------



## Soul boy 68

that's not the same car is it? :doublesho what a fantastic turnaround, 4 days of hard work have really paid off.


----------



## T.C

Looks brilliant, can't believe the transformation?

Paintwork has some true reflection now


----------



## ColinG

Fantastic turnaround Jay, the owner must have been very pleased with the result. Some great 50/50's, it was in pretty nasty condition inside and out.


----------



## dubb

Those 50:50's are stunning!

That pop from the flake is superb.


----------



## Jonny_R

Amazing work as usual Jay

Although knew that a comment like that would be valid before opening the thread! Your work is top class and consistently high standard


----------



## Stu Mac

Great write up & photos. Superb result


----------



## Jack

Wow that was some mess. Brilliant turn around


----------



## Lespaul

Excellent results, looks a different car :thumb:
Can I ask what you used on the aluminum trim around the windows?

Darren


----------



## dabhand

Lespaul said:


> Can I ask what you used on the aluminum trim around the windows?


I'd be interested in this also, and the roof rails. Thanks.

As the first post was nearly a year ago, what is the 'van' like now ?


----------



## gally

I do miss Jay's write ups. Special detailer. Immense workmanship.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I believe I saw a few updates on this on other networks! 

As always, great write up


----------



## m500dpp

Brilliant work and common sense applied to the level of correction. Interesting that they chose to have the car detailed rather than chop it in, I am not sure what your hourly rate is but you dont have to be a genius to realise that 70x it is a fairly big bill!

Nonetheless you have almost given them a new vehicle, whilst the cost of trading in would have been many times that. I wonder if this could be a new source of work, dont trade your car in have it restored to new?

I know all about Horses and car interiors, we picked up our (new to us) 207 estate and its first trip was to collect 7 bales of hay and deliver it to the yard - took me best part of a day to get it half decent again!

Great work inside and out, thanks for posting


----------



## 5kinner

That is awesome! what a turn around!


----------



## Palmer02

Really nice work
Impressive with seats, hate it when the leather looks glossy


----------



## CivicTypeR.

really was in a state that and fair play for showing remaining marks after compounding not many people seem to do that. top work


----------



## Offset Detailing

Top work!!


----------



## Tabbs

One word
Wow


----------



## 6stw

Superb job mate, really impressive turnaround of the whole "van". I've got a black Q7 to tackle for a friend next week which in a sad way I'm looking forward to. What product did you use on the leather and was it a wax finish? I'm trying to plan for next week. Cheers


----------



## rob267

What a state that was.😨 Very impressive how you brought it back to life.

The interior was shocking. I cant understand how they can get in and drive a car when they are sat in a mess like that.😕


----------



## Frankay

Incredible turnaround! May I ask what was used on the metal trim to remove what looked like oxidisation marks?


----------



## Pinky

You made a brilliant job of that.
Just out of interest does your customer still own it and what state is it in now ?


----------



## TomG

My daily drive is one of these behemoths.

Its nickname is Moby Dick - the White Whale.

Having maintained it for several years, I have much respect for your work. :thumb:


----------

